# The big Surge masturbation



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

I work in a big market and since the last rate cut have realized that i just cant work full time in this anymore. NO IT DOES NOT ADD UP if you keep taking pings. So...i now hold out for 1.5x surge or more. This worked for a little while but now Uber has figured this out. The common surges are now 1
2x, 1.3x, 1.4x waiting to see who takes what, proving that they are in fact manipulating the market and want to make sure we make only a little. If they keep us hungry they think they will keep us working. 
Only a fool does what Uber needs.
I am an independant Contractor and do what I NEED!

I hope more new drivers realize this. I saw a new driver today w his tip jar full of cash on the dash and yet he was taking .90 cents per mile during rush time.
Its sad that he yhinks he has it figured out.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Did someone say mass-debate? Well that's what we're here for! 

Just ask Actionjax


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

if there is a driver that has figured out how to fill a tip jar on the Uber platform, then he definitely has something figured out. But yeah until I figure out that one weird trick, it's no going online for 2.0 or less. Soon to be 2.5. And yes these surges are common enough here to justify this ridiculous game.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Its full because he starts with it full. Trying to use the power of suggestion. Futile indeed.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Did someone say mass-debate? Well that's what we're here for!
> 
> Just ask Actionjax


 to make it complete we need hammer and the scrubber


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh I was driving today and I dropped some pax at the Kevin Hart Comedy show. So I see it is going to be a busy night both before and after it is over. I get a ping and go pick up 3 college girls and the the account holder tells me she has a receipt from the driver that didn't show up. I asked if he perhaps was waiting and couldn't find her, in which case it should be a $10.00 charge and she says "no I called him and he said he took another ride, but I have an $18.00 receipt". By the way it was surging 2.7x. So the moral of the story is he pretended to pick her up - must have hit arrive and then ended the trip close to where they were going and took another bite out of the 2.7x surge. This is not the first time someone told me an Uber driver did this. Gaming the system. I guess their time will run out when Uber catches on to it. She was emailing them to tell them he never showed up. Do these drivers think Uber is that stupid? Or do they think the pax won't check their account? "You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time,but you cannot fool all the people all the time."


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> to make it complete we need hammer and the scrubber


Yep, just to keep it interesting.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

where did he have the tip jar? I have nowhere to put one without passengers getting any funny ideas. although i know it wouldnt help much!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Oh I was driving today and I dropped some pax at the Kevin Hart Comedy show. So I see it is going to be a busy night both before and after it is over. I get a ping and go pick up 3 college girls and the the account holder tells me she has a receipt from the driver that didn't show up. I asked if he perhaps was waiting and couldn't find her, in which case it should be a $10.00 charge and she says no I called him and he said he said he took another ride but I have an $18.00 receipt. By the way it was surging 2.7x. So the moral of the story is he pretended to pick her up - must have hit arrive and then ended the trip close to where they were going and took another bite out of the 2.7x surge. This is not the first time someone told me an Uber driver did this. Gaming the system. I guess their time will run out when Uber catches on to it. She was emailing them to tell them he never showed up. Do these drivers think Uber is that stupid? Or do they think the pax won't check their account? "You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time,but you cannot fool all the people all the time."


There are alot of idiots in the world...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> There are alot of idiots in the world...


Great, wishing for more idiots so some culling will occur...


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

He had his tip "bowl" right on the middle of the dash blocking his speedometer. It was a prius or a corrola. There he was in his brand new car with his pressed white shirt and his " Im somebody" smile. He has no idea!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> He had his tip "bowl" right on the middle of the dash blocking his speedometer. It was a prius or a corrola. There he was in his brand new car with his pressed white shirt and his " Im somebody" smile. He has no idea!


As an Uber driver, I don't make enough money to have the luxury of filling a tip jar to display on my dashboard.
My guess is that driver had to take a high interest loan in order to fill his little panhandling prop.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a coffee can half full of pennies. Wonder if that would work?


----------

